# Ava's New Friends



## Tom (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## TortieGal (Mar 11, 2010)

Great pictures! I bet Ava loves going to work with you. How fun to be around such awesome animals.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh, how did I miss this thread (dang teaching jobs taking me away from my hobby, here!)? 

That first photo is just awesome of the giraffe baby, and Ava looks pretty darn thrilled being in the same enclosure with it! 

She's one lucky girl...I hope she has a great memory or gets to "play with" exotic animals for a long time...she'll be a perennial class favorite at Show and Tell time!


----------



## Tom (Mar 12, 2010)

Stephanie Logan said:


> Oh, how did I miss this thread (dang teaching jobs taking me away from my hobby, here!)?
> 
> That first photo is just awesome of the giraffe baby, and Ava looks pretty darn thrilled being in the same enclosure with it!
> 
> She's one lucky girl...I hope she has a great memory or gets to "play with" exotic animals for a long time...she'll be a perennial class favorite at Show and Tell time!



I can't wait for the show and tell with deli cups of roaches from around the world. "These ones are from Malaysia, these ones from Africa, these ones are from Madagascar, these ones are from the Brazilian Amazon, etc..."


----------



## AlexIbarra (Mar 12, 2010)

Great pictures! You both are so lucky!


----------



## Kymiie (Mar 12, 2010)

I will have to spit it out!!!

I WISH I WAS YOU! I AM SOO JELOUS

I love every picture you post 

Look at the girraffe, I would love to be that close to one xx


----------



## BethyB1022 (Mar 13, 2010)

These are adorable! I have to agree she will be the star of show and tell


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh my goodness, first of all she is ADORABLE! What a lucky little girl!
That giraffe is so cute


----------

